# Who is your absolute favorite character in a video game?



## Deleted member 377734 (Oct 11, 2016)

If you want please post some videos or tributes on that character

Here is mine .


Asura is a badass , as the god of wrath he should be . but instead of being a kratos knockoff , hes actually a deep and likeable character . hes kind and honorable , goes out of his way to protect innocents and is generaly a guy you want on your side . but when angered he will utterly destroy anyone who threatens him or his daughter
another one of his good points he loves his wife and daughter more than anything in the world and is willing to give up anything for them

honorable mention : Laharl from disgaea


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Oct 11, 2016)

Toad. From his sexy cancer voice to the mushroom head. I just cant get enough!


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Oct 11, 2016)

I'd have to pick RE4 Leon Kennedy or Marth from Fire Emblem. They're both awesome.


----------



## Chary (Oct 11, 2016)

Naoto, from Persona 4, hands down. Really cool, strong character that I can identify with. If I had to go with an answer that everyone _wasn't_ expecting, I'd go with Makise Kurisu from Steins;Gate.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 11, 2016)

*Insert obvious Crystal statement*
Yoshi, as stated a million times before by me, Yoshi's Island on the SNES was my very first game and is still hands down my favorite game. So it goes without saying that Yoshi's hold a very special place in my heart.
But now for the less obvious one
Miles Edgeworth. He is the most interesting character in all of the Ace Attorney games. He's not just some 2D antagonist, he's a character with purpose who believes he is doing right. Someone who was created through tragedy and struggles with his own actions and even questions himself. He's so much more interesting Wright when you really look at him and hard to not only feel bad for him, but also admire him.


----------



## Justinde75 (Oct 11, 2016)

Wew really hard question. I LOVE so many characters. I can relate to many characters but some of my favourites are defenitly Sora from Kingdom Hearts, Tidus from Final Fantasy 10, Yosuke from Persona 4, Shinjiro from Persona 3, Zack Fair from Final Fantasy 7 and Zero from the Megaman Zero series. So many are great and just plain badass.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Oct 11, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Wew really hard question. I LOVE so many characters. I can relate to many characters but some of my favourites are defenitly Sora from Kingdom Hearts, Tidus from Final Fantasy 10, Yosuke from Persona 4, Shinjiro from Persona 3, Zack Fair from Final Fantasy 7 and Zero from the Megaman Zero series. So many are great and just plain badass.



Zack ranks as my number 3 just behind Asura and Cole McGrath from inFamous


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 11, 2016)

Link, or more specifically, Toon Link

But everyone know that already.


----------



## RustInPeace (Oct 11, 2016)

Red from the original gen 1 Pokemon games, also facing him in the gen 2 originals and remakes was awesome.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 11, 2016)

Straight line block in tetris.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 11, 2016)

Difficult decision...
I really like Oliver from NNK but I also love Beat from Eternal Sonata.
Tho Sora from KH is also <З

I think I'll pick Oliver.
Then again, NNK beats KH for me.


----------



## Windaga (Oct 11, 2016)

I would have to say Bayonetta. I really like Wrex from Mass Effect, and I love K from Virtue's Last Reward, but I think Bayonetta is the character I like the most. Her in-your-face sex appeal and cheesy lines make me smile every time. Also, she's probably got the coolest shadow in fiction, next to Dr. Facilier


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 12, 2016)

Geralt, hands down.


----------



## TheLittlestBowl (Oct 12, 2016)

Lady from DMC3/4. Everytime there's an option to make a female character in a game I make one and name her Lady.


----------



## chaosrunner (Oct 12, 2016)

i would go with kyouko kirigiri cus she is the only waifu for laifu !


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Oct 12, 2016)

chaosrunner said:


> i would go with kyouko kirigiri cus she is the only waifu for laifu !


DANGANRONPA...... I liked aoi better though


----------



## Sakitoshi (Oct 12, 2016)

Take a look at my avatar and you have the answer.
But in the case that I change my avatar I'll leave a picture here.


Spoiler











And aside from being cute and kind of a kleptomaniac she also can do this:


Spoiler


----------



## vinipeix (Oct 12, 2016)

I can't seem to choose between classic Lara Croft and Bayonetta...


----------



## TechyTurtle (Oct 12, 2016)

Nathan drake from uncharted, golden from Pokemon and captain quark from ratchet and clank


----------



## Veho (Oct 12, 2016)

Guybrush Threepwood, mighty pirate. 



FAST6191 said:


> Straight line block in tetris.


That shape is a teasing bitch. Too many poor souls have lost it all waiting for it in vain.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Oct 12, 2016)

Hatsune Miku and Mario. Enough said.


----------



## cheuble (Oct 12, 2016)

Godot, from Phoenix Wright 3


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 12, 2016)

Veho said:


> That shape is a teasing bitch. Too many poor souls have lost it all waiting for it in vain.


They should have prepared better then, perhaps been more adaptable and filled other holes with things which will do for the moment, or maybe held one in reserve as such things are possible in the modern world. With all that said when something so perfect finally comes along it is usually worth the wait. Sometimes three even come along at once, though if you are playing with someone else it does leave a lot of garbage to clear up.


----------



## brigcaster (Oct 12, 2016)

Kirby probably has the most ingenious character design and is a personal favourite.


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 12, 2016)

Tough call. I've made a few lists with my favorite heroes and villains, and most of them were from cartoons or movies. I don't play games for their stories much. Nonetheless, here are the top five picks of those lists:

-cyber demon (Doom)
-John Conrad (spec ops: the line)
-Andrew Ryan (Bioshock)
-Guybrush Threepwood
-Abe (Abe's Oddyssey)


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Oct 12, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Link, or more specifically, Toon Link
> 
> But everyone know that already.



Thats everyones favorite bro. My fav is link from ocarina personally.


----------



## Braig (Oct 12, 2016)

Here's mine
Roxas (Kingdom Hearts)

Cloud  (Final Fantasy 7)


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 12, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Geralt, hands down.



Wrong.
It's Solaire for you >:c


----------



## 1vanchom (Oct 12, 2016)

my favorite character is that awesome and handsome guy from the zelda series.... yep... of course that one with green clothes...


thats correct..  TINGLE is the best.


----------



## Ariolu (Oct 12, 2016)

Uhm, maybe Kamitsure/ Elesa/ Camelia/ ??? from Pokémon BWB2W2 and Aoi Sorano for Inazuma Eleven Go.
Toad imho is the funniest mushroom in the world  c:
I also like Kirby but not too much...
Maybe I can't remember some of these (yay such a good memory)


----------



## Veho (Oct 12, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> or maybe held one in reserve as such things are possible in the modern world.


In the versions for filthy casuals, maybe. _Real_ Tetris doesn't let you store convenient pieces for later.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Oct 12, 2016)

Makoto Yuki - Besides the whole childhood trauma I relate a lot of ways to his way of thinking when I was younger.


----------



## Meteor7 (Oct 12, 2016)

Either Zack Fair of Crisis Core or Jade Curtis of Tales of the Abyss.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 12, 2016)

Veho said:


> In the versions for filthy casuals, maybe. _Real_ Tetris doesn't let you store convenient pieces for later.



Though I can certainly appreciate kicking it old school the words from on high, http://tetris.wikia.com/wiki/Tetris_Guideline , go into some depths on the rules of the matter.


----------



## Seliph (Feb 16, 2017)

Probably Apollo Justice, being from a visual novel really helps make him a good character.


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Feb 16, 2017)

Geralt of Rivia.


----------



## jupitersj (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## leonmagnus99 (Apr 3, 2017)

i actually was thinking of making such a thread, glad to see there is one already made.
so i will bump this to get more faves in ! 

wooo, my most favorite game character is and will forever be Leon Magnus from Tales of Destiny (also my most favorite game!)






  he so gorgeous , well i may be overdoing it, but he is my fiction love.


----------



## Condarkness_XY (Feb 23, 2021)

What a hard question. Um, I don't know if I can even really choose....Link, Ratchet and Clank (count them as 1), Sephiroth, Cloud, Jak and Daxter, Red (pokemon)...the list goes on and on....


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 23, 2021)

Red Koopa #112 in SMW. 

What a troopa.....


----------



## djpannda (Feb 23, 2021)

The resident Evil zombie... for making the start of survival Horror and to Resuscitate this 2017 thread






H


----------



## godreborn (Feb 23, 2021)

probably mega man, mario, or link.  mega man would be the top of the three probably though.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 24, 2021)

After 2800h in GTAO and over 1000h in RDO, I got to say I got quite attached to both bimbos.
Tho I think I'll pick me RDO bimbo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Feb 24, 2021)

Kirby, cute little ball of glutonny.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 24, 2021)

- Kassandra (Assassins Creed Odyssey)
- George Stobbard / Leon Scott Kennedy
....according to the Stories/Locations,I would prefer George...


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 24, 2021)

*South Park: The Fractured But Whole*


----------



## _abysswalker_ (Feb 24, 2021)

Viconia from BG2. Evil-funny always welcome on my crew.


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 24, 2021)

Guns and grenade that actually gets the bad guys.


----------



## Avalius (Mar 3, 2021)

Link! When I was young i thought he was Zelda.. good old days :-)


----------

